# Simplicity S-7 Sno-Away - Transmission Problem



## jimmy245 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a Simplicity Sno-Away 7 h.p. (mfg # 990560; ser # 4056; from late 60’s early 70’s?). It is a tank that goes through anything. Love the thing. 

Have a problem with transmission. It will go into reverse, but it will not go into forward (either low or high). When trying to shift into either forward gear (push lever forward, then left for high or right for low), the linkage that goes into the gearbox will not move. Thus, I am pretty sure that the problem is in the gearbox. Oil in gearbox is at appropriate level and looks clean. 

Before I open up the gearbox, does anybody out there have experience working on one of these old tanks? 

Thanks,

Jimmy


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I can't say I've seen one but I'd check shifter adjustments first.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Check all the input and output shafts and make sure no key ways or pins are sheared off. On some of my old machines if a Woodbridge key shears you cant shift it. Like it is stuck between two gears so the shifter won't move.


----------

